# NJ Senate approves free saltwater registry bill, what next?



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

New Jersey Governor’s Contact Information

Governor Chris Christie

Phone:
(609) 292-6000


Fax:
(609) 777-2922
(609) 292-5212
(609) 292-3454

http://www.state.nj.us/governor/contact/

Office of the Governor
PO Box 001 
Trenton, NJ 08625

[email protected]


Lt. Governor Kim Guadagno

Phone:
(609) 292-6000
(609) 984-1900
(609) 777-2581

Fax:
(609) 292-3454
(609) 777-1764

Kim Guadagno
Lieutenant Governor
PO Box 300
Trenton, NJ 08625

[email protected]


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

As a result of the ammendments to A823, the Assembly has to have another vote. They are not scheduled to meet until January 6, 2011.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

These Legislators need to hear from you:

*NJ Assembly Leadership*

Assemblywoman Sheila Y. Oliver 
(Assembly Speaker) 
15-33 Halsted Street
Suite 202
East Orange, NJ 07018
Phone: 973-395-1166 
Fax: 973-395-1724
[email protected]
Legislative District 34

Assemblyman Joseph Cryan 
(Majority Leader)
985 Stuyvesant Avenue 
Union, NJ 07083
Phone: 908-624-0880 
Fax: 908-624-0587
[email protected] 
Legislative District 20

Assemblyman Jerry Green 
(Speaker Pro Tempore)
17 Watchung Avenue 
Plainfield, NJ 07060
Phone: 908-561-5757 
Fax: 908-561-5547
[email protected]
Legislative District 22

Assemblywoman Joan M. Quigley 
(Majority Conference Leader)
235 Ninth Street 
Jersey City, NJ 07302
Phone: 201-217-4614 
Fax: 201-217-4617
[email protected] or [email protected] 
Legislative District 32

Assemblyman Thomas P. Giblin 
(Deputy Majority Leader)
1333 Broad Street
Clifton, NJ 07013-4219
Phone: 973-779-3125 
Fax: 973-779-3156
[email protected]
Legislative District 34

Assemblyman Peter J. Barnes, III 
(Majority Whip)
3 Stephenville Parkway 
Suite 2E
Edison, NJ 08820-3061
Phone: 732-548-1406 
Fax: 732-548-1623
[email protected]
Legislative District 18


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I am glad to hear that New Jersey is finally moving toward getting on board with the data collection program. This program which mirrors the federal registry created by NOAA will be invaluable to conservation, allowing biologists to obtain loads of state specific data. :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

GotchaMack said:


> I am glad to hear that New Jersey is finally moving toward getting on board with the data collection program. This program which mirrors the federal registry created by NOAA will be invaluable to conservation, allowing biologists to obtain loads of state specific data. :beer:


TRUE...BUT...The million dollar question is...Is the State of New Jersey do what's right for conservation? We shall see.


----------

